# crossbow broadheads-mechanical or fixed blade?



## trapdoor (Feb 25, 2007)

everyone said mechanicals were the way to go.now i hear they destablize your bolt because the bolt is too short.i'm open for opinions.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know that they destabilize the arrow, but I've seen them fail to open enough times that I don't trust them. I know, there are lots of guys who use them and have good luck with them. I just prefer fixed blade broadheads.

When I was shooting my Excalibur Exomag I used 125 grain fixed blade Thunderheads on a 20" aluminum 2213 arrow fletched with 3, 4" AAE Elite vanes and always had good accuracy with them.

huntin1


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I prefer the mechanical broadheads, just don't skimp on quality because you get what you pay for. The guys at Scheels were helpful when I was first deciding. The distance you normally shoot at may have something to do with what you end up buying. My experience is that the fixed blades made my 20 in. bolts wander at greater distances 40+ yards.


----------

